# Everywhere for iPhone



## sansabar (Dec 17, 2006)

At one time DTV was advertising Everywhere as coming soon to the iPhone.
It is no longer listed at their website so I sent an inquiry as to the projected date that they anticipate it to be available. I was very disappointed in the response I received. Here is how it began:
_As of this time, there is no proposed iPhone that will be supported by DIRECTV Everywhere. _
Just thought I would pass along this piece of disappointing news to any others that may be wondering "when".


----------



## tomski35 (Sep 7, 2007)

So they should really change the name of the offering.


----------



## paulh (Mar 17, 2003)

Of course that would happen...everytime D* sends me an e-mail about Everywhere I falsely get my hopes up.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Everywhere doesn't mean any device. After all, they don't have it for Blackberry 

But I can't think of a technical reason why iPhone hardware isn't supported.


----------



## Mike_TV (Jan 17, 2006)

paulh said:


> Of course that would happen...everytime D* sends me an e-mail about Everywhere I falsely get my hopes up.


Directv's emails and postcards have been proven to be less than truthful in the recent past so I'm not surprised that "Everywhere" doesn't work on the iPhone.


----------



## paulh (Mar 17, 2003)

dpeters11 said:


> Everywhere doesn't mean any device. After all, they don't have it for Blackberry
> 
> But I can't think of a technical reason why iPhone hardware isn't supported.


It doesn't make any sense, but I'm guessing their messed-up application got worse on iOS 6 that developers now have.

Anyhow, now that I have the Disney channel app, I think I would rather have access to ESPN (like some cable providers allow) than getting remote access to PPV (that I will never order)


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

I'm just taking a wild guess here. This may have less to do with technology and more to do with Apple's in app purchasing policy or developer requirements. Not having the app this is only a guess.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

If you have a nomad, you can put recorded shows onto your iPhone and watch anywhere, including without an internet connection. You can also watch MaxGo and HBOGo via separate apps they provide. That's about it for now, afaik.


----------

